# Das soll es gewesen sein? Enttäuschende Videospiel-Enden



## Gast1669461003 (8. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das soll es gewesen sein? Enttäuschende Videospiel-Enden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das soll es gewesen sein? Enttäuschende Videospiel-Enden


----------



## Wiget (8. November 2013)

Also ich finde da gehört mind. ein Teil von AC da rein. Bereits beim ersten Teil, welcher einfach nur episch war saß ich am Fernseher und dachte mir "was, das wars? Jetzt muss ich erstmal auf Teil 2 warten?", also eigentlich genau so wie bei Halo 2


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

Deponia3, Edna bricht aus, Binary Domain, From Dust, Das Ende der C&C Reihe,


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

am ende von rage stand mir kürzlich wirklich nur ein riesiges fragezeichen über dem kopf. 
was sich id dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft.


----------



## Tyranidis (8. November 2013)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal das Borderlands-Ende erklären, da es wohl wirklich vielen nicht klar geworden ist:

Am Ende erreicht man also tatsächlich den Vault (die Kammer) und kämpft gegen das Monster, wo man eigentlich Schätze erwartet hat. Doch das ist nicht ganz das Ende. Man sieht dann in einer kurzen Sequenz die tatsächliche Gestalt der jungen und hübschen Geisterdame, die uns durch das Spiel mit Tipps versorgt hat, in Form eines "Clap-Trap-Satelliten" der über Pandora (dem Planeten) kreist.
Hinzu kommt der nette Clap-Trap selbst, der uns ständig hilft.

Folgende Ausgangssituation: Der Planet Pandora, welcher auch Schauplatz unseres Gemetzels ist  wird alle 200 Jahre (so oft wie sich die Kammer öffnet) von einem Unheil aufgesucht (Endboss, Monster), welches den Planeten verwüstet (Wüstensetting, karge Berge, keine zivile Bevölkerung usw.). Um das zu verhindern, wurde eine KI (der Satellit) erschaffen, um alle möglichen Weltraumhelden anzulocken, dieses Unglück zu stoppen. Seien es die Firmen wie Dahl, Tediore usw. oder auch Kammer(Schatz-)jäger 
Nur wie? Es klingt reichlich doof, wenn man die Nachricht ausgibt, "hey, unser Planet wird alle 200 Jahre von einem riesigen Monster verwüstet, bitte helft uns" -> die meisten antworten dürften dann lauten... "was interessiert mich euer Planet?!"
Also nutzt die KI einen Trick. In der Kammer ist ein riesen Schatz, kommt und holt ihn euch  

Der Spieler wurde also schlichtweg von der KI (Geisterstimme, Clap-Trap) verarscht und rettete zeitgleich den Planeten Pandora vor der Monsterplage! 

Die einzige Frage wäre noch, wer hat die KI gebaut, konnte das Unheil vorhersehen? Vielleicht die letzten Überlebenden auf Pandora (was zum Schluss führen würde, dass es ein hoch entwickelte Rasse war)? eine andere KI?


----------



## aut-taker (8. November 2013)

Rage kann ich unterschreiben, das war wirklich irgendetwas, aber eines der epischsten Fail-enden ist Two Worlds II, das Ende hat mich so aufgeregt wie selten ein Spiel. Borderlands Ende finde ich auch, wie Tyranidis eigentlich voll ok und stimmig!


----------



## meekee7 (8. November 2013)

Aus welchem Grund Runaway (2) -The Dream of the Turtle all diesen Schlechtes-Ende-Listen fernbleibt ist mir schleierhaft. Entweder hat das Adventure zu wenig Spieler gefunden, oder alle haben es verdrängt. 

Das Ende fehlt einfach, das Spiel hört mittendrin auf. Das große Ziel der Hauptfigur Brian ist es, seine Freundin Gina zu retten, dazu muss ein Artefakt geborgen werden. Nachdem alles für die Bergung des Artefakts vorbereitet wurde hört das Spiel einfach auf, Abspann und danach noch eine kurze, unnötige und unlogische Zwischensequenz zu einem völlig irrelevanten Nebencharakter. Was wird aus dem Artefakt? Was wird aus dem ganzen Plan? Was wird aus Gina? Was wird aus den Bösewichten? So ziemlich alle Fragen bleiben offen. Dramaturgisch betrachtet fehlt das Ende vom zweiten Akt und der gesamte dritte Akt. 
Bis heute habe ich den Entwicklern nicht verziehen. Für diese Nummer hat Pendulo es auch verdient und teilweise selbst verschuldet, dass sie später beim Crowdfunding gescheitert sind.

Wenigstens wurde ein Teil der Fragen im dritten Teil der Reihe beiläufig beantwortet, es wird nicht direkt angeknüpft und auch nicht viel nachgeholt, in einem Dialog in der Mitte des Spiels wird kurz erklärt was in den vorherigen Teilen (nicht) geschehen ist.

Und nein, die Runaway-Reihe ist keine Episodenspielreihe wie es Telltale macht.


----------



## Tahu-Nuva (8. November 2013)

Rage war echt ne enttäuschung.
Man dachte "wow die kommen alle hoch jetzt gehts erst richtig rund hier" und es kam der abspann.
Welches Ende ich noch besonders hasse ist das von Enslaved.
Es wart nicht enttäuschend aber der wohl schlimmste Cliffhanger seit dem Ende der Season 3 von Stargate Universe


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (8. November 2013)

FFXIII
ähm, wer macht hier die listen?
das ende war mehr als befriedigend und dazu noch die musik von leona Lewis: My Hands. Es war wunderschön und ein würdiger abschluss. Sry, falls jemand anderer Meinung ist.

SPOILER
Hitman: Absolution war enttäuschend. Da man gesehen hat das die Dame die am Anfang (angeblich) gestorben ist doch lebt. Ein neuer teil sollte erklärungen bieten


----------



## Kwengie (8. November 2013)

Das Ende der Singleplayer-Kampagne von Battlefield 4 finde ich auch entäuschend, als ob der Entwickler mit dem SP-Modus schnell fertig sein wollte.


----------



## Enisra (8. November 2013)

Fable 1 und 3
The Lost Chapters hört danach einfach auf und der Bosskampf vorm Ende vor 3 ist ziemlich schwach, auch wenn die Story vorm Ende schon gut war, vorhersehbar aber gut, aber ja, das Ende umfasst ja eigentlich auch den Endbosskampf
Der war btw. Auch in Borderlands ein bissel lahm, einfach in Deckung gehen und mit dem Racketenwerfer drauf halten, naaaja, mal abgesehen davon das man das auch vorhersehen konnte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

Wiget schrieb:


> Also ich finde da gehört mind. ein Teil von AC da rein. Bereits beim ersten Teil, welcher einfach nur episch war saß ich am Fernseher und dachte mir "was, das wars? Jetzt muss ich erstmal auf Teil 2 warten?", also eigentlich genau so wie bei Halo 2


 Assassins Creed 3 - Zumindest der Desmond-Strang. Sehr unbefriedigend.
Halo 2 - Jepp. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass da noch das letzte Drittel des ganzen Spiel fehlte (Finale, wo bist du ???)... 
Gothic 1 - Das Rendervideo zum Schluss hat mich fragend zurück gelassen.
Alone in the Dark ( 2008 ) - Mein einziger Gedanke war nur:"Und jetzt ???"


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. November 2013)

Mass Effect fand ich cool. Hab's aber erst mit Director's Cut gespielt. Soweit ich mich umgehört hatte fanden die Leute aber nicht das Storyende selbst blöd, sondern dass die Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern kaum eine Rolle spielten. Meiner Meinung nach wurde alles interessante geklärt. Ein Mass Effect 4 brauch ich nicht.

Rage dagegen hatte das schlimmste Ende überhaupt. Man kriegt diese Riesenwumme vorm letzten Level, hört Leute wie sie von einem Riesenmonster sprechen; spart sich den Gebrauch der Waffe für den erwarteten finalen Kampf auf, und am Ende sind es nur eine handvoll Standard-Viecher. Fehlte das Geld oder die Zeit?


----------



## Monalye (8. November 2013)

Ich war zuletzt sehr vom Ende von Darkness II enttäuscht... Finale kann man das gar nicht nennen. Das Spiel war so unerwartet aus, als plötzlich die Namen der Mitwirkenden auf dem Monitor waren (also der Abspann), konnte ich es echt nicht fassen


----------



## Spassbremse (8. November 2013)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> SPOILER
> Hitman: Absolution war enttäuschend. Da man gesehen hat das die Dame die am Anfang (angeblich) gestorben ist doch lebt. Ein neuer teil sollte erklärungen bieten



Eigentlich war alles sonnenklar, sofern man die Vorgänger gespielt hat und Dianas & 47's besondere Beziehung kennt.


----------



## Tirima (8. November 2013)

Das mit Final Fantasy X-2 stimmt nicht. Das perfekte Ende ist wesentlich länger und Tidus und Yuna kommen wieder zusammen. Wichtig ist, dass man 100% des Spiels erreicht (bei mir waren es 102, keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe) hat und am Ende nach dem letzen Kampf in einer bestimmten Szene die richtigen Tasten drückt 

Tidus taucht dann wieder vor der Insel von Yuna auf und bricht durch die Wasseroberfläche. Nur Augenblicke später landet Yuna mit ihrem Luftschiff und zusammen rennen sie durch das seichte Wasser auf die Insel zu, lachend und fröhlich.


----------



## Fire0815 (8. November 2013)

Battlefield 4
Das Ende war total daneben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2013)

Bei Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Da kommt das Ende zu abrupt und man fragt sich nur: Häh?


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Da kommt das Ende zu abrupt und man fragt sich nur: Häh?


 
jupp, das war damals auch 'ne glatte frechheit.
die deutsche wehrmacht fast im alleingang besiegt... in den zug gehopst....und dann....nix mehr. 
war trotzdem ein geiles spiel damals!


----------



## svd (8. November 2013)

Super fand ich auch die finale FMV Sequenz vom 1996er "Tomb Raider". 

Oder "Duke Nukem Forever". Nachdem ich mich durch's Spiel gequält hatte, gab's zum Dank einen Tritt in die Weichteile.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2013)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Mass Effect fand ich cool. Hab's aber erst mit Director's Cut gespielt. Soweit ich mich umgehört hatte fanden die Leute aber nicht das Storyende selbst blöd, sondern dass die Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern kaum eine Rolle spielten. Meiner Meinung nach wurde alles interessante geklärt. Ein Mass Effect 4 brauch ich nicht.



Exakt. Der allgemeine Tenor war eher, dass Entscheidungen sich schlichtweg kaum bis gar nicht auf das Ende auswirkten. Ich persönlich empfand das Ende an sich schon vor dem Director's Cut befriedigend und hab mir auch selbst einiges zusammengereimt - was sich mit dem Director's Cut und dem Leviathan-DLC auch zum großen Teil bestätigt hat. Auch wenn immernoch Fragen offen bleiben, etwa das God Child...warum der Katalysator exakt diese Form gewählt hat usw. Vermutlich konnte sie in Shepards Kopf dringen und hat eine Gestalt gewählt, die sein Wesen kürzlich prägte, ihn so an die Hoffnungslosigkeit erinnert, die mit Krieg immer einher geht.
Aber es hätte deutlich besser gehen können. 



> Bethesda hat ein Händchen dafür, sich epische Story-Lines auszudenken,  die nicht episch enden und meist von den Nebenmissionen in den Schatten  gestellt werden.


Ebenso exakt. In meinen Augen hat es Bethesda (ich beziehe mich hier mal auf TES und Fallout) NIE geschafft, eine wirklich gute Hauptstory zu entwickeln. Sandbox-Open World hin oder her, aber in Skyrim etwa hatte ich einfach nie das Gefühl, den Dovakhiin zu spielen und Himmelsrand zu retten. Die Story wurde (wie auch die Gildenquests) einfach nur herunter geleiert, ohne große Höhepunkte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Da kommt das Ende zu abrupt und man fragt sich nur: Häh?


 Stimmt... Aber Spielabschnitte wie Omaha Beach oder die zerbombte, von Scharfschützen versuchte Stadt... Das Spiel hatte Stimmungsmomente en Masse.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. November 2013)

Also das Mass Effect ende hat mich doch sehr enttäuscht. Kein Happy End das wäre mal was neuses. Mittlerweile sterben die Helden ja am ende muss wohl so ein. Aber zufriedenstellend war es für mich als Fann der ersten Stunde absolut nicht. Ein schönes Ende hat Darksiders 2(obwohl da mal wieder der Held stirbt obwohl er der TOD ist). Ein wirklich gutes und befriedigendes Ende.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. November 2013)

@RedDragon20: In Skyrim oder jedem anderen TES igeht es weniger um die Story sondern um das Erkunden und Suchen und Skillen aber um ne Story hat sich da noch niemand jemand gekümmert. Wie gesagt darum geht und ging es nie in TES


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> am ende von rage stand mir kürzlich wirklich nur ein riesiges fragezeichen über dem kopf.
> was sich id dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft.



Eigenartig, das ist mir bei RAGE gar nicht aufgefallen, ich hab' es auch komplett durchgespielt , anscheinend hab ich da auf die Story gar nicht so geachtet oder so, aber dieses Spiel wäre mir bei dieser Aufstellung nicht eingefallen.

Das bitterste Ende hatte für mich bisher definitiv Darkness II....quasi mitten im Spiel, völlig unvorhersehbar, lief auf einmal der Abspann runter. Ich saß vor dem Monitor und konnte es nicht fassen... "ja wie jetzt... das war alles?"... dabei war ich mental schon auf die nächsten Aufgaben vorbereitet  Ein wirklich gutes Spiel, aber krass kurze Spielzeit


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. November 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @RedDragon20: In Skyrim oder jedem anderen TES igeht es weniger um die Story sondern um das Erkunden und Suchen und Skillen aber um ne Story hat sich da noch niemand jemand gekümmert. Wie gesagt darum geht und ging es nie in TES


 Na und? Eine gute Story gehört für mich zu einem guten RPG dazu. Das ist in meinen Augen ganz klar ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Und wenn sich die Hauptstory nichtmal auch nur ein bisschen von den ohnehin nicht allzu prallen Gildenquests oder anderen Questreihen abhebt, dann ist das schlichtweg eines: schlechte Arbeit der Entwickler. Zumal Bethesda im Falle von Skyrim sogar im Vorfeld versprochen hat, dass die Mainquest sich z.B. aufgrund ihrer besseren Inszenierung von den anderen Quests abheben sollte. Aber das Versprechen wurde nicht gehalten und die Mainquest wurde einfach nur herunter geleiert. 

Wäre die Story in TES nicht wichtig, bzw. nur zweitrangig, warum dann erst integrieren? Man hätte dann ja auch nur einen groben Handlungsrahmen schaffen können, ohne roten Faden und den Spieler einfach ins Spiel werfen können. Würde weniger Mühe machen. Man hätte aus TES auch von vornherein ein MMO machen können, wo die Mainquest nicht den Stellenwert einnimmt, den sie in Offline-RPGs einnehmen sollte.

Eine gute Mainquest gehört einfach dazu. Und die war in TES noch nie gegeben. So toll ich TES auch finde, aber neben anderen Kritikpunkten ist die Mainquest eines der Dinge, die dringend verbessert gehören.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Eigenartig, das ist mir bei RAGE gar nicht aufgefallen, ich hab' es auch komplett durchgespielt , anscheinend hab ich da auf die Story gar nicht so geachtet oder so, aber dieses Spiel wäre mir bei dieser Aufstellung nicht eingefallen.


 
story? es gab 'ne story in rage? 

nee, das ende kam nur für mich komplett überraschend.
es hat nix darauf hingedeutet, dass das irgendwohin kulminiert. nicht mal nen richtigen endgegner gabs ja. 
plötzlich war einfach schluss.


----------



## LordCrash (9. November 2013)

Skyrim
Bioshock Infinite
Fallout 3


Die Enden von Mass Effect 3 und Mafia II hingegen fand ich im Prinzip gut.


----------



## LordCrash (9. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Assassins Creed 3 - Zumindest der Desmond-Strang. Sehr unbefriedigend.


 
Wut? Ich fand das Ende von AC3 klasse.....



Spoiler



Ich kann ja verstehen, dass viele Desmond auch in AC4 weiterhin gesehen hätten, aber die Entscheidung am Ende des Spiels war praktisch das, was sich über die ganzen Spiele vorher hinweg - hauptsächlich durch die Lore - aufgebaut hat. Klar hätte man das vielleicht noch mehr ausbauen können, aber ich fand es immerhin die richtige Idee. Schade ist eher, dass die Templer im Spiel immer als das abgrundtief Böse dargestellt werden, von Kenway einmal abgesehen. Dabei ist es doch eher so, dass sich Templer und Assassinen ausgleichen als Mächte zwischen völliger Ordnung (Diktatur) und völligem Chaos (Freiheit). Das erinnert mich fast schon an Moorcock'sche Philosophie. Leider ist da viel Potenzial liegen geblieben, wahrscheinlich weil man sich auch bei Ubisoft gedacht hat, dass es die Leute verschrecken könnte, wenn man nicht gegen die wirklich Bösen kämpfen müsste.  Daher war das Ende in AC3 eigentlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich befürchte nur, dass man das in AC4 nicht unbedingt aufgegriffen hat und das alte Feindbild nach wie vor beibehalten hat anstatt auf Kenway und dessen Templerporträt aufzubauen. Aber immerhin ist Edward ja auch kein durch und durch guter Charakter sondern eigentlich ein böser Pirat, das Paradebesipiel für Anarchie und völlige Freiheit. Die Seite stimmt also immerhin schon mal.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. November 2013)

Hier fehlt *Homefront*.

An sich eine gute Handlung, nur erwartet man nach der kleinen Rangelei auf der Golden Gate Bridge, eine imposante Schlacht in den Straßen San Franciscos, jedoch flimmern in dem Augenblick die Credits auf dem Bilschirm herunter.


----------



## Monalye (9. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> story? es gab 'ne story in rage?
> 
> nee, das ende kam nur für mich komplett überraschend.
> es hat nix darauf hingedeutet, dass das irgendwohin kulminiert. nicht mal nen richtigen endgegner gabs ja.
> plötzlich war einfach schluss.



Das wird der Grund sein, die Story war so dünn, das ich gar kein Finale erwartet hatte   trotzdem war das Spiel wirklich ein Highlight, ich hab' mir jetzt sogar den Code für die Anarchy-Edition gekauft, ich spiel es sicher nochmal 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Skyrim
> Bioshock Infinite
> Fallout 3
> .


 
Das in deiner Liste Bioshock Infinite dabei ist, wundert mich jetzt gar nicht , beim Lesen des Titels dieses neuen Threads http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...eisterwerk-mit-fantastischen-charakteren.html hab ich sofort an dich gedacht , ich musste über deine "Schnappatmung" lachen   Aber das Ende von diesem Spiel hab ich noch sehr gut in Erinnerung und war, meiner Meinung nach, total spannend und schön gemacht. 

Auffallend ist jedoch, das mehrere Titel von Bethesda offensichtlich ein enttäuschendes Ende haben... (RAGE, Skyrim, Fallout3)


Spoiler



wird Bethesda nicht in Wirklichkeit von allen überbewertet, trotz aller Mängel die sie sich leisten?


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (9. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eigentlich war alles sonnenklar, sofern man die Vorgänger gespielt hat und Dianas & 47's besondere Beziehung kennt.



kann halt nicht jeder so ne spassbremse sein 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite





WTF????
ich hoffe du hast dich verschrieben....


----------



## LordCrash (9. November 2013)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> WTF????
> ich hoffe du hast dich verschrieben....


Nein, ich meine das genau so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ich führe allerdings nicht schon wieder aus warum, das hab ich schon oft genug getan hier....


----------



## Worrel (9. November 2013)

Da fehlt noch das ursprüngliche Ende von *Dark Matter* (bei 0:50):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTPS_GGhMqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Inzwischen wurde das ja wenigstens noch mit ein paar Bildchen, Sounduntermalung und einem Sprecher ausgestattet:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4R8X9ccMu9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Fable 1 und 3
> The Lost Chapters hört danach einfach auf...


Ich hatte dir schon einmal geschrieben, dass das so nicht richtig ist, wenn man die Credits durchlaufen lässt kann man zumindest weiterspielen.
Let's Play Fable: TLC (043) -- "Credits + Bonus!" - YouTube
Und die Endsequenz von Fable 3 finde ich absolut gelungen, sowie auch die Reaktionen der Leute wenn man danach weiterspielt.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir schon einmal geschrieben, dass das so nicht richtig ist, wenn man die Credits durchlaufen lässt kann man zumindest weiterspielen.
> Let's Play Fable: TLC (043) -- "Credits + Bonus!" - YouTube
> Und die Endsequenz von Fable 3 finde ich absolut gelungen, sowie auch die Reaktionen der Leute wenn man danach weiterspielt.


 
hast du?
öh, muss ich übersehen haben
dann sagen wir halt: Es kommt halt sofort nach dem Bosskampf der Abspann und kein großartiges Outro, was auch nicht super ist


----------



## MisterSmith (11. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hast du?
> öh, muss ich übersehen haben


Ja, hab ich. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-rollenspiele-adventures/9320886-fable-4-arbeitet-lionhead-neuem-rollenspiel.html#post9587165


> dann sagen wir halt: Es kommt halt sofort nach dem Bosskampf der Abspann und kein großartiges Outro, was auch nicht super ist


Gut, da hast du recht, es gibt keines und dies kann man sicher kritisieren.


----------



## Ash2X (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand das Half-Life 2-Ende nach einem größtenteils nichtssagenden Spiel so enttäuschend das ich nichtmal mehr H-L 2 Episode 1 oder 2 angefasst habe.


----------



## twincast (9. Dezember 2013)

Alles gute Beispiele und wohl ärger als folgendes, aber ich bin bzw. war Tomb Raider halt emotional verbundener:

Tomb Raider: Underworld

Wenn's nur ein Spiel gewesen wäre, wär's ja noch zu verschmerzen gewesen, aber die gesamte Trilogie dreht sich darum, dass Lara ihre Mutter sucht, dann findet man sie nach all den Jahren tatsächlich noch und - schwups - stirbt sie einem doch weg.

Ich hab nichts gegen traurige Enden an sich (und motivierende Heldenopfer zwischendurch), aber ich kann's nicht leiden, wenn man ein freudiges Ende praktisch schon in der Hand hat, nur um es im allerletzten Moment als billigen Schocker aus selbiger geschlagen zu bekommen. Mit ein Grund, warum ich (außer dem ersten Scream) eigentlich grundsätzlich keine Slasher-Filme mag.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine das genau so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ich führe allerdings nicht schon wieder aus warum, das hab ich schon oft genug getan hier....


 Ich fand das Ende zwar Anfangs verwirrend, aber nach dem zweiten Durchgang hab ich es dann kapiert und empfand es als befriedigend und durchaus genial.


----------



## mcdexter (10. Dezember 2013)

Deus Ex. Geniale Spiel mieses ende.
Nicht gefragt aber geantwortet.
Überaschentest ende
Mafia. Daher Note eins. War überraschend und unerwartet.


----------



## Datamind (10. Dezember 2013)

Baphomets Fluch 5: Der Sündenfall

Ich dachte mir bei 46%, cool da kommen ja noch 64%... Falsch, denn bei 50% ist Ende. Was für ein irreführender bullshit.
Auf dieses vorzeitige "Ende" war ich definitiv nicht eingestellt. Da will man sich überraschen lassen indem man sich mal "nicht" so genau übers Spiel informiert, aber eine Überraschung kann ja sehr vielfältig sein...


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Baphomets Fluch 5: Der Sündenfall
> 
> Ich dachte mir bei 46%, cool da kommen ja noch 64%... Falsch, denn bei 50% ist Ende. Was für ein irreführender bullshit.
> Auf dieses vorzeitige "Ende" war ich definitiv nicht eingestellt. Da will man sich überraschen lassen indem man sich mal "nicht" so genau übers Spiel informiert, aber eine Überraschung kann ja sehr vielfältig sein...



es war doch relativ klar, dass das halbe spiel (also die erste episode) ungefähr 50% des ganzen spiels beinhalten würde.
irgendwie verstehe ich deine überraschung in dem fall nicht. 

mit 110% umfang würde ich aber ohnehin nicht rechnen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Ich fand das Half-Life 2-Ende nach einem größtenteils nichtssagenden Spiel so enttäuschend das ich nichtmal mehr H-L 2 Episode 1 oder 2 angefasst habe.


 
Blabla Mr. Freemann...blablabla.


----------



## Datamind (10. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es war doch relativ klar, dass das halbe spiel (also die erste episode) ungefähr 50% des ganzen spiels beinhalten würde.
> irgendwie verstehe ich deine überraschung in dem fall nicht.
> 
> mit 110% umfang würde ich aber ohnehin nicht rechnen.


 
Sicher war es klar  nur mir nicht... Hätte ich vorher gewusst, dass die Fortschrittsanzeige nur bis 50% pro Episode geht, dann wäre die Sache sicherlich nicht erwähnenswert gewesen. So klar ist das aber gar nicht aus dem Spiel raus zu erkennen. Oder bekommt man einen Hinweis, nach dem Motto Episode 1 nur bis 50%...

Nur geht man im Normalfall davon aus, dass die Fortschrittsanzeige 100% erreicht, oder zumindest annähernd wenn es z.B. noch Nebenaufgaben gibt. Oder kennst du noch mehr Spiele wo mehrere Episoden in Prozente aufgeteilt werden? Dies ist jedenfalls mein erstes Game mit besagter Problematik. Bei mir kommt keine Langeweile auf.


----------



## DerdOn2006 (11. Dezember 2013)

Los Chris, mach hinne! Ich will Star Citizen spielen. Jetzt!


----------

